# Best Place To Buy A Tank



## andji (May 16, 2017)

i'm new to the hobby and im looking at starting with a 20 gallon. i was looking into getting a kit but did not want to deal with the leaky tanks and bad equipment. so i was wondering where is the best place in the lower mainland to buy a new 20 gallon tank and hood?? 

thanks.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

Petsmart has good deals for 20g + hood. King ed in Burnaby is another good place with good selection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

You may want to consider the Fluval Flex 15 gallon tank curved glass tank as your first tank, has led lighting and a very quiet built in filtration system. April's Aquarium carries them.


----------



## andji (May 16, 2017)

thanks for the replies. i've checked out petsmart but they don't seem to have a 20high tank, only the 20long tanks. i guess i'll either have to drop by king ed or give them a call.

has anyone have any bad experiences buying a used tank on the forum? i understand on craigslist might be a little shady, but on here should be ok right?


----------



## Ramorous (Jul 31, 2016)

Personally, I have had nothing but good experiences with equipment and plants/livestock on here. I think the most important thing to look out for is really thinking about what you want to spend, and what you already have vs what you need to purchase. 20 gallons is definitely a nice starting point, and unless you specifically want a tall tank (I don't know your needs) most setups work better in the 20 long style.


----------



## andji (May 16, 2017)

im limited by space, i dont have enough room for a 20 long so im limited to the 20tall or maybe even a 15gal. i guess i'll consider getting the equipment on the forum then. it is so much cheaper haha. thanks for all the inputs, really looking forward to setting up my first tank. got really interested into the hobby after helping my son setup his "toy aquarium" with neons and corys haha.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Most people on the forum are pretty good to deal with as far as equipment goes.


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Petsmart has this 20 high kit, 25 percent off right now.
https://www.petsmart.ca/fish/starter-kits/top-fin-aquarium-starter-kit-17598.html?cgid=300128


----------



## andji (May 16, 2017)

thanks. kinda scared of all the reviews about leaky tanks....


----------



## andji (May 16, 2017)

also, MrPets has this one, Aqueon LED Starter Kit (20 Gallon) - 20 Gallon + - Aquariums - Aquatics | Mr. Pet's: Everything for your pets. and tomorrow they have a 20% off sale. or you can ask for the nonled one for $20less. i think this one is a little better quality then the topfins....


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agreed. 

Also, I would lean toward buying "new" and "unused" whenever possible . . . unless you KNOW the seller well. At least with a retailer, there would be some sort of guarantee if the tank happens to have a leak. I would head over to PetSmart or Mr. Pets for their sales this weekend.


The issue for buying "used" - apart from no guarantee whatsoever - is that the silicone may have aged. Even if the tank were recently setup (with water), old silicone may shift, lift, or crack during the emptying process or while moving. IF I did buy used, I would take it for granted that the old silicone should be removed and replaced on all seams before filling the aquarium. For peace of mind, if nothing else.

:0)


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

My choice would be the fluval flex 15 gallon that April sells.Much nicer tank in my opinion.But it is entirely up to you.Let us know what you get and just have fun with it.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Check around - depending on where you live.

Some PetSmart stores carry FLUVAL AQUARIUM kits even though these are not necessarily listed on their website. Might snag one on sale this weekend! Example: The 9-gallon FLEX model is on sale this weekend for $130 at their Chilliwack Store. The 15-gallon may also be available at one of their other locations.


----------

